# Junior Seau



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I thought this guy was awesome as a kid. Sad to hear he died today

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=20239513&ni...und-dead-at-california-home-&s_cid=featured-5


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm glad you posted Bax. I was going to when I heard, but I guess I thought there wouldn't be very many of his fans out here. I've met quite a few pro athletes, but he is one of the few that left me with a very positive impression. It's hard to see him go out like that. No one but Junior will ever completely know his reasons, and it's just too bad his problems couldn't have been worked through by other means. I read today his brain will be donated to science and tested for CTE, so maybe that will provide some answers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I heard the same thing about researching his brain. I always idolized him and thought he was way cooler than the bigger guys of his day like Jerry Rice (not saying Rice wasnt cool though) but Junior struck a chord with me as a kid.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

In the aftermath of this news, I have heard several of the local sports personalities talking about TBI's, concussions, etc, and how football may be leading to an increase in not only brain damage, but also depression. I was shocked when I heard that football players have a rate of depression anywhere from 20-40%. Compare this to 5% for the general population, and you can't help but think that something needs to be changed, and quick. Perhaps in addition to changing rules and protective gear, the league should offer post-career health care plans specifically for psychiatric care.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sad deal. The guys was an amazing athlete in his prime days. Too bad it had to end the way it did.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Man, I loved watchin this guy when he was with the fins. Too bad, he was an amazing talent and will be missed and never replaced.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer. When all a guy knows is football, what do you do when you can't do that any more? I'd guess that has as much to do with the depression as the concussions. 

Seau will be missed. From all I saw over the years, he was a great football player. And an even greater man. I guess you never know what demons a guy is carrying. Bummer deal all around.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> When all a guy knows is football, what do you do when you can't do that any more?


There is so much truth to that statement. When a guy cant work, he becomes very depressed.

People might say something about being happy with all the money he made as a player, but when you dont have perceived purpose (because you cant do what you know).... things dont go well for a guy with that weighing you down.

Good insight Gary


----------

